
Why I ignore the daily news and read The Economist instead - uladzislau
https://medium.com/time-dorks/why-i-ignore-the-daily-news-and-read-the-economist-instead-and-how-you-can-too-53f4d255efa6#.9yev6yj81
======
yosamino
As I read this post, I find myself wondering who the audience is for
instructions on how to read a newspaper.

The writing feels almost as if they're explaining some retro tech.

